

Bill Gates Makes 2.8 Million Every Morning for The Past 20 years - jasonlbaptiste
http://evan.snew.com/ecgi/gates.cgi?1112797662099897028165025950500806

======
newtux
But at the same time he is one of the most generous people out there.

------
chrisbroadfoot
Simply mindblowing. Most people don't earn 2.8 million in a lifetime.

Then again, he isn't most people!

